# baby visit to RFC



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

hey ladies

quick question,just wonderin has any of u took ur wee babies back to RFC just to see cons and say wee thank u??the girls that i was pregnant with all live england etc and they do it there but just wonderin is it the done thing here and if so how do u go about it??

Jenna xx


----------



## Velma (Feb 3, 2010)

Hi Jen,

Not sure about that but what i did do was send my consultant an email to say thanks to him and his colleagues and tell him of the birth of our child and attach a wee photo! Maybe that would help if aren't as sure of going in. 

Velma x


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

Aww thanks velma,I'll just do that 

Jenna xx


----------



## Fi84 (Feb 9, 2011)

Hi Jen 
Congradulations x

I just sent an e-mail and thank you card to RFC 

xx


----------

